
How Cloudflare Helps Serve Up Hate on the Web - WaltPurvis
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-cloudflare-helps-serve-up-hate-on-the-web
======
ziszis
I generally believe in transparency. But I would resist transparency with
someone that exhibits this attitude:

Andrew Anglin, the owner of The Daily Stormer, has been candid about how he
feels about people reporting his site for its content. “We need to make it
clear to all of these people that there are consequences for messing with us,”
Anglin wrote in one online post. “We are not a bunch of babies to be kicked
around. We will take revenge. And we will do it now.”

------
Neliquat
Another Free Speech literally equals Nazis article. Are you serious? Yes,
Cloudflare, like every other host, complies with the law, specifically when
requested to by the very people whose privacy they are claimed violating. This
article is bullshit, and the author should be ashamed, if not mortified for
his career.

